# International Beer Day



## setexascustoms (Jul 13, 2011)

Today is International Beer Day. Yes, there really is such a thing. So how are you celebrating? Here's how I'm getting started 
View attachment 774


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I spent the day at HB at the US Open - Surfing.
Lots and I mean lots of Bikini's, did I mention lots of Bikini's, *Beer* @ "Dukes", and of course surf competition. Oh BTW, MGMT is playing there tomorrow night.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Ricky Babalu said:


> Well I spent the day at HB at the US Open - Surfing.
> Lots and I mean lots of Bikini's, did I mention lots of Bikini's, *Beer* @ "Dukes", and of course surf competition. Oh BTW, MGMT is playing there tomorrow night.


 that looks fun as hell lol.


----------

